# Arrow Spine, Aluminum vs Carbon what are the tuning issues



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

static spine is static spine carbon vs. aluminum. where carbon differs is in dynamic spine, or it's reaction to being put into paradox . similar static spine values between carbon and aluminum will show higher dynamic values in carbon....simply put, carbon will recover from paradox, sooner and with less secondary flex, so it will settle into flight sooner. similar static spine shafts will innitially flex the same, but the carbons will act more like a "too stiff" shaft on recovery. about the only to get similar character between the two is to pick a carbon shaft that is a range softer than the aluminum shaft's spine value, and then tune with point weight, as you have done with your 1816's. 
when looking for carbon shafts for an olympic recurve, I would look at some of the European suppliers...they would more likely have carbon shafts specifically directed towards Olympic style archery, than any American manufacturer would. 
diameter plays a big role here. a smaller diameter carbon shaft will act more closely to a given aluminum shaft that is similar in static spine. that's one of the reasons shafts like Navigators are so popular with the Olympic style shooters.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

ron w said:


> static spine is static spine carbon vs. aluminum. where carbon differs is in dynamic spine, or it's reaction to being put into paradox . similar static spine values between carbon and aluminum will show higher dynamic values in carbon....simply put, carbon will recover from paradox, sooner and with less secondary flex, so it will settle into flight sooner. similar static spine shafts will innitially flex the same, but the carbons will act more like a "too stiff" shaft on recovery. about the only to get similar character between the two is to pick a carbon shaft that is a range softer than the aluminum shaft's spine value, and then tune with point weight, as you have done with your 1816's.
> when looking for carbon shafts for an olympic recurve, I would look at some of the European suppliers...they would more likely have carbon shafts specifically directed towards Olympic style archery, than any American manufacturer would.
> diameter plays a big role here. a smaller diameter carbon shaft will act more closely to a given aluminum shaft that is similar in static spine. that's one of the reasons shafts like Navigators are so popular with the Olympic style shooters.


I basically agree with ron w
Carbons recover faster and so typically a slightly softer spine is required. Messing with the bow weight the arrow length and the point weight are all options to tune the arrow bow combination but I have the feeling you have worked most of that out already.
It sounds like you are looking to minimize your investment until you get all this worked out. A really good American made arrow that won't cost you an arm and a leg is the Easton Carbon One. They come in a huge spine combination at full length. (all the way up to 1000) They are an awesome mid range arrow and I highly recommend them. Easton Axis is another small diameter arrow that may work for you but I'm not sure what spine combinations they are offered in.

You can ask this same question to the FITA forum, they'll have more intimate knowledge about this topic. 
Here are some other arrows to consider:
Victory V1 or V3
Carbon Express Nano (expensive)
Easton also has a carbon aluminum combination arrow called the ACE these are very popular. and the X10 is their top of the line FITA arrow.

Lastly take a look at the carbon university offered by Hunters Friend. Yes they are a hunting site but the basics of arrow spine and dynamic flight are relatively well explained and will help you wrap your head around the basics of spine and arrow tuning. Also use the Easton tuning guide if you need help in the tuning of your new arrows.
http://www.huntersfriend.com/carbon_arrows/hunting_arrows_selection_guide_chapter_1.htm
http://www.eastonarchery.com/img/downloads/software/tuning_guide.pdf


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 21, 2012)

Try Skyart arrows, I was like yourself about 2 years ago when I started and got a dozen of these. They're pretty decent for starting out and not too expensive at roughly €6.00 per arrow which is around $8.00US or thereabouts. I got the Axioms in 600 spine and went from 30 pounds to 40 pounds with them as I progressed and then went on to get Easton Carbon One's. The Axioms are full carbon, as are the Easton's.

Skyart website: http://www.skyart-archery.eu/target-arrows/carbon-target-arrows/carbon-axiom

Shop selling them: http://www.europearchery.com/arrows/complete-arrows/sf-axiom-arrow-complete.html


----------

